# Moving to Australia - financial questions re. Irish accounts



## AnthonyMc (16 Dec 2008)

HI all,

I'm due to take up a position in Australia for 2/3 years and just want to find out about is it being ok to still hold my bank accounts and have saving accounts in Ireland even though I won't be resident?

Thanks


----------



## soy (18 Dec 2008)

Yes, but you should check residency rules so that any tax on interest earned is paid in the correct country.


----------



## sandy2009 (21 Jan 2009)

yes u can...i went to australia and bank accounts were grand were they were...


----------



## Galway5 (28 Jan 2009)

I agree with Soy. Make sure you look into the tax residency issue before you leave.


----------



## rk80 (8 Feb 2009)

i take it you are moving on a temp visa, if so no problem with irish accounts but if your on a permanent visa I think you'll have to declare accounts in oz


----------

